# Whats best lube to use on your crank



## HossRoss (Feb 9, 2014)

Window crank that is!
My 80s camper has the aluminum framed windows and cranks.
They are very hard to crank to it feels like there going to break.
WD40? Of course want something that will not collect dust/sand.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You could try PB graphite dry lube. Works great on locks and I use it on pier cart wheels, the ones without bearings to stop them from squeaking.


----------



## The Joker (Mar 24, 2015)

They make a dry silicone spray lube that works good in locations where you don't need grit sticking to everything .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Just did something close too what your doing with my car. White lithium spray on the window regulators moving parts and guide rails .then silicon spray on the window seals ..but I had glass moving through the seals and was catching on them . Both In spray cans. Just read them to make sure I don't have it backwards.but I wasnt to worried about it not collecting dust etc so might be another solution.


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

WD-40 is not a lube or grease.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

the dry graphite or silicone sprays are both great if you don't want a wet application, wet the white lithium spray works well also ... WD 40 would just be a temp fix


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

corrosion x best stuff I ever used, fights rust and corrosion, even after it dries
js


----------



## Gditm (Mar 2, 2016)

Ky. Or grape jelly


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Gditm said:


> Ky. Or grape jelly


Wow, really? KY jelly as lube, huh?

Bye


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

The Joker said:


> They make a dry silicone spray lube that works good in locations where you don't need grit sticking to everything .


Me too


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Wow, really? KY jelly as lube, huh?
> 
> Bye


Eek, I thought about making a snarky comment as well. Good thing I thought twice before I shot my mouth off and saw the post was not in The Lounge.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2016)

silicone is best. dry lube (teflon) is second best. don't use grease.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

pods said:


> Eek, I thought about making a snarky comment as well. Good thing I thought twice before I shot my mouth off and saw the post was not in The Lounge.


Ditto


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Don't use PB Blaster. It is like a sand magnet. 

Also as stated before WD-40 is not a lubricant.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

clean your window regulator with wd40, gumcutter 2+2 or similar, let it dry, then use corrosion x or white lithieum grease, both comes in a spray can
js


----------

